# Unbekannte Pflanze



## Olli.P (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

meine bessere Hälfte hat im Frühjahr ein paar Paprikapflanzensamen eingebracht.
Aber nun haben wir da auch irgendeine für uns unbekannte mit in dem Topf.
Kann uns jemand sagen was das ist.  

Was ist das für eine Frucht......  Die Pflanze an sich...............  
Was sind da für hängende Blüten dran....... 
Die hängen sozusagen nur an einem Faden....


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Pflanze*

Hallo Olaf,

das sind die "einjährigen Trompetenpflanzen", wie sie bei uns genannt werden. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gemeiner_Stechapfel


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Pflanze*

Servus Olli

Ich kenn die Pflanze, aber mir fällt partout der Name nicht ein.
Mir liegt er auf der Zunge ...... aber ich komm nicht dahinter :crazy .


----------



## Trautchen (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Pflanze*

Hallo __ Stechapfel!!!







Achso da oben stehts ja schon. Jetzt hab ich schon mal was gewußt....


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Pflanze*

Ach, Annett, danke das du mir auf die Sprünge geholfen hast  .

[OT]Außer Konkurrenz ; So Olli, es ist __ Stechapfel (jetzt schmück ich mich auch noch mit fremden Federn   ) , habe ich im Ex-Garten auch gehabt, darum kam sie mir auch so bekannt vor.[/OT]


----------



## Plätscher (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Pflanze*

Hallo Olli,

die Pflanze hat deine Holde eingepflanzt?
Da würde ich mir gedanken machen, der __ Stechapfel ist ein Hauptbestandteil der Flugsalbe der Hexen. 
Also wenn sie sich einen Reisigbesen kauft dann pass auf.


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Pflanze*

Hi Jürgen,

N E I N, meine Holde hat da Paprika eingesät.... 

Der der __ Stechapfel war wohl irgendwie noch im Kompost oder in der Erde. 

Als es klar war was da noch so mit wächst, ist *S I E* sofort in den Garten gerannt und hat das Zeugs entsorgt.


----------

